# Idaho backcountry deer hunt



## shanny28757 (Feb 11, 2006)

steelyspeed said:


> Blacktail hunting? Did you post on your trip?


I didn't post about it. After the trip I was traveling so it fell off my radar. Plus the weather was so poor there wasn't too much to write home about with regards to hunting aside from a general adventure. If I find some time this weekend I'll put it up.


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

What zone were you hunting? Just got back from the Frank Church wilderness. Badass hunting that country solely on foot. I considered proposing to my horse.


----------



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

Unit 35, winter didn’t get them all but deer densities were definitely down. I shot this bear in the same area in May, their numbers seem to be on the rise.


----------



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

Skibum said:


> What zone were you hunting? Just got back from the Frank Church wilderness. Badass hunting that country solely on foot. I considered proposing to my horse.


How far in were you?


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Camp was a 3 hour ride from the trailhead. I spent 2 nights spike camped another 5 hours up into the high country.


----------

